# Metal Plant Shelf with Suction Cups



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone seen this kind of plant shelf for sale anywhere in the GTA? The guy holding it is US-based and doesn't ship here.

The stainless steel mesh I've seen in stores is flexible whereas this looks stiff so it might have a cleaner look. Although I'm not sure if the edges would be too sharp for fish.

It looks like something one could DIY, but I'm inclined to buy one and try it first.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

You can buy SS mesh in different grades and thickness, did you want the ledge exposed in your tank? Or is this suppose to be in your substrate?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

For what I'm thinking the mesh would be exposed (hence my concern about sharp edges) to bring some slower growing or high light demanding plants closer to the surface. Maybe even see if I could get something to grow down from near the surface. 

I'm sure my local Lowes has this kind of metal, but I was feeling particularly lazy when I posted and just wanted to plug and play


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I'd honestly just recommend using "glass plant cups/pods" that suction cup onto the glass, it's so much easier and cleaner looking. I experimented with one - actually still in my tank, from when it was "in" a few years back. Grows plants just fine, and if it wasn't for the hefty price tag before and the fact that it's a tennis ball sized cup in your tank, I would say it's pretty cool and it's innovative as heck - given it's probably dirt cheap nowadays as no one really buys them lol.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

default said:


> I experimented with one - actually still in my tank, from when it was "in" a few years back.


Maybe I can re-start the trend 

Are you referring to this kind of cup (see attached)?

It does look rather obtrusive, but you're right that they're cheap (on eBay). I was thinking that the metal shelf could be hidden by putting it at a level that would be below eye level and in a spot behind some wood so that the edges aren't visible.

I guess I'll just have to try both... ha ha.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Those are the ones, not too bad looking though, just the AS in the cup becomes a little much lol.

The trend never really took off though, it worked out for some shrimpers, but I've always be concerned about the suction cups giving in and having AS scattered on everything or crushing something in the process. but so far they are quite good, a few years old and still holding like a champ.

I thick these would definitely be prettier than metal shelves, just use creeping plants and you'll never even notice them, that Hydrocotyle Tripartita in the picture works great for it.


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

So not sure if this is what you want but you can buy that white plastic 'mesh' at any dollar store or craft store. It's embroidery plastic. Then you just zip tie suction cups to it. I also made a feeding funnel out of it.
If you want something to just grow out plans just buy a plastic container that has a bunch of holes on the sides and glue/place suction cups on it. I have this for my moss and hornwort and my betta actually like to 'rest' in it too!


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here are pics of what I'm talking about


----------

